# Lakes Talquin, Jackson, Seminole



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

As reported 7/22/2011

Talquin:
Water low and dangerous to run. Tops of stumps just under the surface in normal running lanes. Best bass fishing coming from Williams Landing area and up past Coe's Landing. Some schooling acivity late in the day. Big crank baits and Carolina rigs fished in river channel turns and ledges are putting better fish in the boat. Bream fishing has been excellent with plenty of beds in pockets off the main lake. Fish crickets and wigglers out away from the bank. Good action from Girl Scout to Goat Island and in Little River area. Crappie has been good with live minnows in 10-12 ft water early in morning.

Jackson:
Lake up almost a foot with recent rains. Crowder and Miller's Landing covered with vegetation but fish are there. Morning and late afternoon best, but soft plastic frogs and swim-baits hooked on a Stinger Dinger working well throughout day. Bream hiding in the grass holes in Crowder and boat runs in holes in lily pads.

Seminole:
Anglers fishing Flint River near Ichuaway-Notchway Creek doing well on shoal bass. Large Muskie Jitterbug at night doing well throughout lake on largemouth Bream beds are still all over the place. Anglers doing well on breamand shellcrackers early in the day


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Fished Talquin today.. early morning at water was 87 degrees... I'm ready for it to cool down a bit.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

What were you fishing for?


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

Just bout nething... basically relaxing. Caught a few small brim and a channel cat.


----------



## skiff89_jr (Apr 1, 2011)

oh we fish there a lot when the water temp is cooler for crappie. we usually put a trot line out too and do alright.


----------



## Badbagger (Apr 27, 2011)

I'm looking forward to much COOLER water temps. Jest been too dang hot out there the past few weeks. We head out at first light and generally back to the ramp by 11. The heat is miserable lol. I do pretty good in late spring or early summer for bass as well. Never fished for crappie but may give that a try.


----------



## in the boat (Mar 5, 2010)

I'm headed over to Talquin this weekend, and hopefully these cooler temps will hang around. I was there back in July and did pretty good, but man was it hot. Probably will be fishing for bass in the mornings, but might just try for some crappie around the dock lights in the evening. We'll see.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

*water tem*

in the boat: Good luck at Talquin. It was beautiful today on the Choctawhatchee. Water temp was 75 so it's cooling down fast.


----------

